# alum creek beach area



## fishwalleyechaser (May 16, 2009)

in past winters when there wasn't any ice are used to fish to drop off of the beach 4 saw guye. and did really well all winter! recently got my ice fishing gear really like to try that area. is the beach parking area open in the winter? and is the I safe in that area? the only place I've ever I fished is put in bay with a friend who lives there! it's still really slow there and I'm dying to get out somewhere! does anyone know where I could pick up a spud bar for ice fishing? and is a 10 its auger legal on inland lakes.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

i'm not really familiar with alum yet, only fished it about 5 times through the ice. you might pick up a spud at a farm sale. they make regular ice chisels, but they cost as much as a spud bar. myself, i'd rather have a spud. dig post holes in the summer. a 10 inch auger is legal on inland lakes. way more than you need, but if that's all you have you're ok. lots of guys up north in the ice country bitch about 10 inch holes, because little kids can step in them and get hurt pretty bad, and when it warms up, they get huge really fast. with no more people on the ice than we have around here, you'll be fine.


----------



## JOJOFLY (Jan 12, 2011)

I work in that area and go down Lewis Center Rd several times a week and so far the main beach gate has been closed and locked.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

You want to be careful out there....there are soft spots in the ice....several years ago there was 10inches of good ice and I found a 2inch soft spot and went through with one leg....chipped it out to a 4ftx4ft area.....it was in 20ft. of water....I won't go alone there again

here's the link that I posted with pictures
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=135920


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Yikes, that gives me that chills just looking at that. I think I'll stick to the cove, even though the same thing could happen there...never know.


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

The beach area parking los are closed all winter guys usually park on lewis center rd and walk from the entrance of the beach... its a long walk but without coming from the dam and walking over its you only choice I guess you could walk from gelena boat ramp and cross the lake either way its a long walk


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

I park at the south west corner of the dam..there is a small lot...nice big trail..you do have to make it down a small hill..but then you can skirt across the bay to the beach are..the bay is max 7 feet deep...
That picture I am very leary about...first off that is an old pict..that is not from this year..and I am assuming the lake is even worse than that...And second ..where that hole is..it is over 40 feet deep..???? there are a ton of nice coves over there..just b safe


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

sady dog said:


> I park at the south west corner of the dam..there is a small lot...nice big trail..you do have to make it down a small hill..but then you can skirt across the bay to the beach are..the bay is max 7 feet deep...
> That picture I am very leary about...first off that is an old pict..that is not from this year..and I am assuming the lake is even worse than that...And second ..where that hole is..it is over 40 feet deep..???? there are a ton of nice coves over there..just b safe


That picture is old(several years) and is at the top of the slope leaving the channel....it isn't far to 30 and 40 feet that I would fish for the perch ....and I have been told of a soft spot in the cove you speak of too....I park in that same lot and walk down just pass the trees along that bay to enter the ice....I was warned before that incident happened by a fellow angler about a soft spot further away from the dam(that's when there was 16in of ice)....I really didn't believe him then......but I do now....The ice boats have found quite a few out on the lake the years they were out there....but they just pass over quick....as any ice be careful and go with someone.... take ice spikes and a rope

.
just so you know..... I do fish there a bit....and that cove is more than 7ft....and at 7ft..... I would guess you are around the soft spot I have been warned about in that cove


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Never really thought I would have to take a picture of the depth finder to verify the depth for the lake experts.... that can determine the depths from a picture....if you look close at the picture you will see my old holes before I was moving..... working the slope from 30 to 20 ft. of water and this hole was closer to land then the others....gees....I hope you don't find the soft spot that is still there.... I'm sure....air bubbles coming from below created it and I'm would have to guess, is still there....it was several years before this picture was taken..... that I was warned about the soft spot


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

I've fished north of 36/37 and the Galena area so far this hardwater season. The fishing hasn't been red hot but some crappie, gills, and an occasional saugeye have been caught. I wouldn't know anything about the saugeye yet as they've been hit and miss for most people.


----------

